
Here’s how Peter Norvig thinks people should prepare for machine learning - happy-go-lucky
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/29/googles-peter-norvig-how-to-prepare-for-ai-job-losses.html
======
Walf
It's as if these people have no comprehension of how many menial jobs still
exist only because they are not yet automated, and how many of the people
performing them will never be great problem solvers in an emerging, AI-
assisted economy.

